
Coronavirus – UK scientists were slow to sound the alarm - PeasholmPark
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-health-coronavirus-britain-path-speci/special-report-johnson-listened-to-his-scientists-about-coronavirus-but-they-were-slow-to-sound-the-alarm-idUKKBN21P1X8
======
LatteLazy
The UK government sacks science advisors for speaking out. It also routinely
ignore their advise.

The current government are particularly bad at this, promoting pseudoscience
and sacking anyone who isn't 110% aligned to their political point of view.

Under those circumstances, you cannot blame scientists for not speaking out
loudly enough. It's inaccurate, it's unfair, it's counterproductive. It's also
exactly what I'd personally expect from politicians like the current
government.

If you have "had enough of experts" and you take no action on their written
report saying 100k people are going to die, you can't come back and blame them
when people start dying.

